# Debt Collection Company Seek Copies of Our Flight Tickets etc



## Ireland.1 (10 Jan 2014)

Hi ,

My family and I have decided that we are moving abroad to start a new life.  We have fully discussed it and thought through every angle we might meet on the way.

We do not want to run on our debts and have contacted our creditors with  settlement offers.

We got a response back from a debt collection company insisting we must send them copies of our tickets before they can make a decision on whether they will accept the settlement offer or not.

We have also been asked for copies of our VISA's and passports.

Our intention was to make settlements and hopefully start all over again.  We did not want creditors contacting us overseas. hence making offers before we left.

Do you think too much information is being asked for?


----------



## Sunny (10 Jan 2014)

Simply refuse.


----------



## Ireland.1 (10 Jan 2014)

Thank you.

If our offer is not accepted on the basis that we will not show out tickets etc do we just up and leave or how should we deal with it?


----------



## Sunny (10 Jan 2014)

Ireland.1 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> If our offer is not accepted on the basis that we will not show out tickets etc do we just up and leave or how should we deal with it?


 
If you have made your mind up to leave then you should just leave. You have tried to deal with them and now it is up to them. They don't need all that information they have asked for to deal with your debts as you have already told them you are leaving. They can believe you or not. Having said that, there is no guarantee they won't try tracing you if you owe them enough money. 

I am sure you will get abuse from people here about facing up to your responsibilities instead of running away etc but I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## nec (10 Jan 2014)

best of luck


----------



## Gerry Canning (10 Jan 2014)

Sunny/Ireland; 

Very very unlikely Debt comp will chase you abroad.
For your info , if Debt has been bought by Debt Company they will have bought it @ Max 20% of the value. If you offered anything half-reasonable they should take it.
...........................
Tell them (do not ask) them to take the offer FULL STOP.


----------



## elcato (10 Jan 2014)

Show them nothing. Send them a final offer in writing and get any answer in writing. Good luck.


----------



## Wishes (10 Jan 2014)

Good advise here, show them nothing.
If they were genuinely going to do a deal with you they would not be looking to know were you were moving too.


----------



## Time (10 Jan 2014)

They want the data so they can get their overseas minions to chase you.

As they are not a government authority with reason to see such documents, I would simply refuse.


----------



## Ireland.1 (21 Jan 2014)

Guys, I have done as advised and told them it was my final offer and that I will not be providing the information asked. They replied back saying that providing this information will strengthen my proposal with the original creditor. Strange as I was lead to believe they had purchased the debt but when I spoke to one of their representatives they told me that they had to put my proposal to the original creditor and all this data was required by them to make a decision on my offer.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Jan 2014)

I have just seen this now.

Why not show them copies of your tickets?  They won't have your address. 

Some people are threatening to leave but have no intention of leaving. If you have booked tickets to go to Australia, show them. I would say that they would  be more likely to do a deal  if they know you are serious. 

Brendan


----------



## mrbea (21 Jan 2014)

I agree with the poster about 4 posts back who wrote "If they were genuinely going to do a deal with you they would not be looking to know were you were moving too. "

IMHO try to deal with them here. The OP has wrote"My family and I have decided that we are moving abroad to start a new life. We have fully discussed it and thought through every angle we might meet on the way.
We do not want to run on our debts and have contacted our creditors with settlement offers." 



Time said:


> They want the data so they can get their overseas minions to chase you.



Then do not help them by showing them which country you intend to emigrate to.

 The OP's mind appears to be made up, as has the banks. Good luck OP.


----------



## Alwyn (22 Jan 2014)

Wishes said:


> Good advise here, show them nothing.
> If they were genuinely going to do a deal with you they would not be looking to know were you were moving too.



 Agree.  It doesn't sound like there is any deal on the table here at all.


----------



## Gerry Canning (22 Jan 2014)

Ireland.1.

Some debt is sold onto Debt Companies, some is just managed for a fee by them.
From the thread it looks like Debt Co is just managing the Debt.
They claim they need to show proof of your going before Bank will make decision.

From a lot of viewpoints a full and final settlement would suit everyone.
Suggest , 
Tell them you will give them the copies , PROVIDED they confirm in writing that your offer will be accepted in  full and final settlement.


----------



## Ireland.1 (23 Jan 2014)

Hi Gerry,

After reading your post I contacted the debt collection company and was informed that the creditor would not confirm in writing that my offer would be accepted in full and final settlement, even with copies of flight tickets etc.


----------



## PaddyW (23 Jan 2014)

You've tried being reasonable with them, yet they refuse to play ball.

Best of luck with the move and have a good life!


----------



## michaelm (23 Jan 2014)

The most I'd be willing to supply would be redacted photocopies of flight tickets, and any settlement you have to be recognised as full and final.


----------



## Time (23 Jan 2014)

Seconded, enjoy your new life and forget about them.


----------



## Time (23 Jan 2014)

Ireland.1 said:


> Hi Gerry,
> 
> After reading your post I contacted the debt collection company and was informed that the creditor would not confirm in writing that my offer would be accepted in full and final settlement, even with copies of flight tickets etc.



They are planning to follow you for the rest of the money. Time to move on and forget them. You tried to be reasonable, they are clearly not.

Best of luck with your move.


----------



## Gerry Canning (23 Jan 2014)

Time said:


> They are planning to follow you for the rest of the money. Time to move on and forget them. You tried to be reasonable, they are clearly not.
> 
> Best of luck with your move.


.............................................................................

In short the Debt Company was not given the Authority to sort.

I would still put in writing to Lender your wish to get finality at the price you can afford. Ask for prompt response as you are leaving Ireland but would much prefer to sort your debts as best you can before you leave.

If they still refuse, then they lose!
I just cannot see you being followed up for comparatively small sums (assume under k25)


----------



## itsallwrong (23 Jan 2014)

OP - What is the debt total?


----------



## Ireland.1 (23 Jan 2014)

itsallwrong said:


> op - what is the debt total?



12k and with BOS.


----------



## Bronte (24 Jan 2014)

12K ! and you are most definitely leaving, you can prove it and you're willing to settle.

Hello BOS, wake up. 

Ireland1. For 12K and this messing around, forget about them. What absolute nonsense is this, you've are a good person, you're trying to settle with them, you are presumable forced to leave, and want to leave with a good financial sheet, and you get nowhere. Don't tell them where you are going. If they were willing to settle it would be different.


----------



## Kerrigan (24 Jan 2014)

I don't want to sound condescending but I though you were speaking of a larger sum of money.

Ask the debt collector to return your file to BOS and send BOS a last final settlement offer and clearly spell out that you want no more of their or their minions faffing about.


----------

